# This weeks new twins!



## RedBrush Farm (Feb 6, 2014)

With all the problems with Mrs. Kay, I forget to report that I did have 2 sets of healthy lambs this week! Both are first time moms one little girl and three little boys! Of course they waited until the temps are in the single digits and ice is on the ground) just glad they are healthy and the moms are in great shape.....


----------



## Parsnip (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats on the lambies!


(you must have pictures)


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Feb 6, 2014)

Of course I have pictures.... They are on my laptop and I am on the iPad at the moment..... I will post pictures tomorrow. I never get tired of looking at cute little lambs


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats and looking forward to the pics!!!!


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 7, 2014)

Ohhhhh!!! They are beautiful!!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 7, 2014)

awww how sweet!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww...they're so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Gail Laubenthal (Feb 27, 2014)

We just had twins, too! All are doing well. We have them separated from the herd (only 2 other ewes and a ram), but how long do we or should we keep them separated?


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2014)

I have only been leaving mine up for a couple(2-3) days.  I have only had multiples so far this year and can look out the windows to keep my eyes on them.  As long as I see 7 lambs running around I have seen them all.  Its cute seeing all the lambs running and playing together.  Good luck!


----------



## Gail Laubenthal (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you ever have problems with the ram being aggressive towards the lambs? Our ram is very friendly to humans, but he tends to butt the other sheep around, especially when feeding. Today I let the ewe and the twins out of her pen and put him in. I reversed it for the evening by picking the lambs up and taking them to the pen and the ewe followed. I am just unsure about having them all together. The twins are 3 days old.


----------



## Parsnip (Feb 27, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say GAIL, THOSE ARE CUTE LAMBS. Love the markings


----------

